# FF proofing and exo terra and Retaning humidity



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Right guys, as the title says I want to FF proof an exo terra for the possibilty of getting dart frogs.

Apart from silconing the front vent so they can't get out of there what else is a good idea to do.

I also want to make it hold humidity better so was thinking of silconing some perspex acrylic sheets under most of the mesh that is on the lid. Will I need to also add some finer mesh to stop fruit fly escapees.

Thanks Guys: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Paul's method. That's me.

Remove mesh, it looks crap. Replace entirely with glass or acrylic.

Don't worry about the front vent, feed an appropriate amount and they should all be eaten. If they're not, either don't worry about a few escapees (my preferred choice) or leave a small cup of vinegar out after feeding. They'll be attracted to it and do a die.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Paul's method. That's me.
> 
> Remove mesh, it looks crap. Replace entirely with glass or acrylic.
> 
> Don't worry about the front vent, feed an appropriate amount and they should all be eaten. If they're not, either don't worry about a few escapees (my preferred choice) or leave a small cup of vinegar out after feeding. They'll be attracted to it and do a die.


Ok so just cut the mesh out and silicone in some acrylic. Sounds easy enough. 

Thanks Morgan.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

1)cut some 4mm airline tube down the side and slip it onto the side of the doors this also pushes the doors closer filling the middle gab

2)use some black electrical tape over the front vents 

3)get 2 panel's of glass cut to sit on top of the mesh ... its easier than replacing the mesh and work just as well

have a look at my thread "planted exo guide" and you will see what i mean its fairly easys to do though


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> 1)cut some 4mm airline tube down the side and slip it onto the side of the doors this also pushes the doors closer filling the middle gab
> 
> 2)use some black electrical tape over the front vents
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest that- I use perspex this way for my treefrog viv- not to contain fruit flies, but to keep up the humidity.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

personally if you dont have to dont use an exo. ent style are so much better for keeping dartfrogs really easy to make too


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't cover the mesh. Unclip the top frame and take the whole thing out. Looks much cleaner and is far easier.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Jezza84 said:


> personally if you dont have to dont use an exo. ent style are so much better for keeping dartfrogs really easy to make too


I'll second that statement. 40cm cube ENT viv from Dartfrog = £64.99, 45cm cube Exo-Terra = £52.88. You might look at that and think oooh, but the Exo is cheaper... Sure, then you have to buy something to cover the top (acrylic by the way will warp over time when used on a dart viv, glass or lucite are better as they don't warp), then there is all the bother trying to fly proof the doors etc etc... If you are lucky you will make a tiny saving, but come away wishing you hadn't....

If you are determined though, re the door vent DON'T block it! Those who do pretty quickly find that their doors are permanently covered in condensation. For frogs that are for watching, not been able to see them is not a good thing. Just silicone some fine netting over the door vents, and leave a small area of the top as a vent as well (fly proof mesh screening) so that you get air movement from under the doors, up them and out at the top. This will really help with growing some of the fussier plants as well (such as orchids and air plants), which rot if you don't provide air circulation. In fact on my Exo all I did was cover the mesh top with some pieces of acrylic and OHP acetate, humidity is rock stable between 89 and 93% using a fogger and once daily hand misting.

Oh and my dislike of over the counter vivs is from experience. The route I took I went Exo-Terra - ZooMed - ENT/Rana. Biggest con with the ENT/Rana vivs, Dartfrog WONT courier these. BUT a lot of people build their own, and odds are somebody in your part of the country builds them and will do you one for a good price.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't have condensation probs with a fully covered top personally and I mist 3 x daily.

Very important to have airflow coming in the front vent though.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I replaced the top with polycarb and added 2 vents at the front :












Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't have condensation probs with a fully covered top personally and I mist 3 x daily.
> 
> Very important to have airflow coming in the front vent though.


Yet I mist 3 times dailym front vent untouched, 2 vents in the top and yet have condensation pretty much all day till external ventilation fans kick in.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That's weird. Must be to do with temps and humidity in your room?

I'm 20C and around 50%.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'll second that statement. 40cm cube ENT viv from Dartfrog = £64.99, 45cm cube Exo-Terra = £52.88. You might look at that and think oooh, but the Exo is cheaper... Sure, then you have to buy something to cover the top (acrylic by the way will warp over time when used on a dart viv, glass or lucite are better as they don't warp), then there is all the bother trying to fly proof the doors etc etc... If you are lucky you will make a tiny saving, but come away wishing you hadn't....
> 
> If you are determined though, re the door vent DON'T block it! Those who do pretty quickly find that their doors are permanently covered in condensation. For frogs that are for watching, not been able to see them is not a good thing. Just silicone some fine netting over the door vents, and leave a small area of the top as a vent as well (fly proof mesh screening) so that you get air movement from under the doors, up them and out at the top. This will really help with growing some of the fussier plants as well (such as orchids and air plants), which rot if you don't provide air circulation. In fact on my Exo all I did was cover the mesh top with some pieces of acrylic and OHP acetate, humidity is rock stable between 89 and 93% using a fogger and once daily hand misting.
> 
> ...


I am getting an ENT style viv without a false bottom from Richie b on here for a horned frog, but I already have the exo terra and it is a 45x45x60 so don't want to waste the height on a horned frog, so I need to fruit fly proof it and make it better for humidity to keep the darts in.

I will do the things that have been said on here then.

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd waste the height to be honest. lol Most of the most popular dart frogs are mainly terrestrial anyway. 

Ade


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'd waste the height to be honest. lol Most of the most popular dart frogs are mainly terrestrial anyway.
> 
> Ade


Yeah I am planning on getting leucs, I have heard they use the height if given it. I will have to think.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I think Leucs would be fine. A 45 x 45 floorspace is the minimum I'd say for a pair, plus you have the extra height. If you build a few extra levels in the bankground it will be super dooper.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think Leucs would be fine. A 45 x 45 floorspace is the minimum I'd say for a pair, plus you have the extra height. If you build a few extra levels in the bankground it will be super dooper.


Yeah I was planning on using this Gorilla glue that everyone seems to be using and then adding branches going top to bottom.

Or could try doing a expanding foam back ground and have pieces of bogwood sticking out for different levels?

Now I really have to think about it:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Your call!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's weird. Must be to do with temps and humidity in your room?
> 
> I'm 20C and around 50%.


Ambient temps are 20 / 21, humidity i'm unsure of.

Viv temps of 24 - 25.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Using my method I have hardly any condensation  and I block the frot vent just leave a gap on the top mesh... I really hate the look of ents they just look cheap and crap exos look far more stylish and really are not that hard to mod cost 5£ tops plus exo accessories fit nicely and also look alot better  fits in with my room to


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Matt, fancy trying a clay background?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Matt, fancy trying a clay background?


Only if you come over and help him with it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Only if you come over and help him with it!


£50 ovno.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> £50 ovno.


Don't tempt me, I would pay you to help me as I am a little worried about doing the expanding foam or gorilla glue in case I mess it up and then I have 1 screwed viv:lol2:

How do you go abut doing a clay back ground anyway.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

hahaha it's easy man.

Clay. 

Buy 100% natural kitty litter. £1.99.

Add water and eco earth or similar.

Leave for a few hours.

Spread on background.

You can keep changing it around until you're happy with it, it will never go hard.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> hahaha it's easy man.
> 
> Clay.
> 
> ...


I think that would annoy me. Shot gun you maintaining it, Matt!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Why? It doesn't need maintenance.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why? It doesn't need maintenance.


That's what I was thinking!! What Background do you put it onto? I could probably make some quite cool levels with that.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Glass. It sicks really well BUT it is heavy.

Have a look on dendroboard for some examples.


I got the kitty litter from pets at home. 100% clay, no additives or nuffink. Only used half a bag for a 30 x12.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I meant making, not maintaining :crazy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Do it together, it will be like ghost. Kinda.


----------

